# Pretty Bird!



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

I really wanna teach Solo 'Pretty bird' (spreading wings out on command), and i've been trying...but he just doesn't seem to get it. He already knows two tricks and whenever i pull the millet out-he starts running in circles and waving like crazy! (the 2 tricks i taught him). He gets mad at me when he does a cute little spin but doesn't get his well deserved treat. He is a quick learner but I don't know how to get him to even spread his wings out in the first place! please help! 

Thank youuu!
~half-moon & Solo:tiel3:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

anytime he spreads his wings, praise him, say "pretty bird", and give him the treat. 

i did this for grey... but i wasn't consistent, but he would open his wings just to get a treat without me saying anything, so if you say your phrase every single time he does it, he will begin the association.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Agree with above. You could try this,

Get him to Step-up, when he's settled, move your hand in a quick jerk, just enough to unbalance him 
He will spreads his wings to regain his balance. reward him while he still spread & allow him to settle.
repeat..but not enough to scare him. When he's got the idea use you command with a little jerk.
until he's doing it without jerks but not without treats...B.J.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

i've tried just waiting for him to spread his wings out but i cant seem to sneek millet in the room so he always thinks i have it and he always thinks he is supposed to do the tricks that i taught him.....


Thanks!
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte took ages to say "pretty bird". I thought he would never get started. But he's a right little talker now. He even picked up "g'day" which we didn't even teach him!


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

well i don't even know if solo is a male or female yet. (hope he's a male) So i don't know if he will be able to talk, it would be really cute him to learn to say it but right now i'm just trying to teach him how to spread his wins apart on the command of 'pretty bird'

Thanks!
~half-moon & Solo


----------



## Wogetorenk (Sep 11, 2012)

why you dont look up for any trainer near by your residence?? there are many of them who train the birds very well. you could just look up to google for more details reagrding trainers


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you have word commands for your other tricks?
Even if he does the other tricks, don't give him the millet unless you say to do that one trick.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi I have re-written my post above for clarity...B.J.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

It would be great to find a bird trainer...maybe just for trips not actually training-i feel like training is a bonding time so i enjoy my time training him. I also don't have the extra money to pay the trainer...so i dont know if that will work out

I do have other commands for his tricks and when i'm teaching him i don't give him a treat if he just does the trick without me saying so.

And B.J i have tried this (still trying), it just doesn't seem to be working.He gets aggrivated at all the shaking and usually he will just jump of my arm instead of regaining his balence everytime he gets comftorable.

Thanks Everyone!
~half-moon & Solo


----------

